# Pastor's Warranty:



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2010)

"It has come to our attention that the pastor you received was shipped with a defect . . . he is not psychic. It may be necessary to inform him of those in the hospital. If someone needs prayer, he must be told. If you need a pastoral visit, you will get best results if you ask him. If you still are not satisfied with his work, please report this first to his Creator and then to him. Thank you."

~Borrowed for the Facebook page of one of my Bible College Professors, Dr. Leonard Allred


----------

